

5M GMail breach – Online checker - hyyypr
https://www.dashlane.com/googlebreach

======
rdjik
It's not a "breach":
[http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2014/09/cleaning-
up...](http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2014/09/cleaning-up-after-
password-dumps.html)

Nor is that tool needed for any sort of audit so stop using it to harvest
addresses.

~~~
hyyypr
Well, that's what they say. Given that it could hurt their image, I'd say
there's a conflict of interest. But that may be farfetched.

We just put up this thing this afternoon internally and though we'd sugar coat
it and share it with the world.

Lastly, thanks for the tip on how we shouldn't harvest emails. But this is not
in our plans. We never (and never will) spam random people.

Disclaimer: In case you haven't figured out, I work there.

~~~
rdjik
You actually think Google stores passwords in clear text and someone hacked
them and grabbed 5M of them?!

~~~
hyyypr
Who said anything about plaintext?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_table](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_table)

